# It's here!



## turnin&burnin (Aug 14, 2010)

Well it's been here for two weeks actually but I had to wait till payday yesterday before I could pick it up. It's been an exercise in paitence thats for sure. Took it for a quick ride yesterday and was amazed at the difference in power, speed, climbing ect. from the hybrid I've been riding... but it's my first real road bike so I'm sure that's a pretty common reaction. 

Anyway I've got to wait for another paycheck to dress it up... getting clipless pedals, new computer, new cages ect. But for now I'm thrilled with it! Now if only it would stop with the downpour so I could go riding...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

That is a sexy beast. Congrats! Ride it 'til the wheels fall off.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Great looking bike, and when the wheels do fall off buy new ones and ride it some more.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats, I suggest you stop riding it right before the wheels fall off.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice Rig. Congrats!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Nice looking bike. You need to do a couple more things; add another bottle cage, lower the rear light to the bottom of the seatpost, and lose the bell.


----------



## bmxboy2292 (Aug 5, 2010)

that looks alot like a doorknob dont think its a bell... nice bike btw


----------



## turnin&burnin (Aug 14, 2010)

Haha... yeah it's definitely a door handle, not a bell. But good advice on moving the rear reflector to the bottom of the seat post. It looks way better. I'm going to be picking up a couple of new cages as well here fairly soon. Haven't decided on white or black. I love the blacked out look of the bike but the white accents might be nice as well... decisions decisions. 

Finally got a sunny morning here in Michigan and I just got back from a nice little 25 mile spin around town. Rides like a dream!


----------

